# Lets see those car seat installs...



## Micro0637 (Dec 4, 2017)

I know it isn't nearly as fun as Show me your wheels, or what you did today. 

But lets face it, a lot of us are drawn to the Atlas as a minivan substitute. And that means kids and car seats. 

Show off how you get the little ones in and even how you store all their stuff to show people it can be done.


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

I got this! :laugh: I have the 2nd row bench with a rear facing seat on the passenger side and a booster on the driver side. Also bought seat protectors and a kick cover with storage (Amazon) hanging behind the drivers seat. 

Both Car Seats









Booster Behind Driver









Rear Facing Behind Passenger









3rd Row Access Behind Booster









Kick Cover Storage Behind Driver









Bench Seat Protector









My crew rolls in style haha!


----------



## Micro0637 (Dec 4, 2017)

Not my video, but sharing for those interested
https://youtu.be/3QGxebpnCfE


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Micro0637 said:


> Not my video, but sharing for those interested
> https://youtu.be/3QGxebpnCfE


lol, thats what i told everyone to do, just let the seat go forward with the kid in it, just when they get taller its an issue kind of and if people sit on the seat while getting in the back lol.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hedgehodge said:


> lol, thats what i told everyone to do, just let the seat go forward with the kid in it, just when they get taller its an issue kind of and if people sit on the seat while getting in the back lol.


haha I did that the first time I installed the car seat to test it and saw it worked! love the versatility. What I did was install car seats in the middle and driver side. I have the passenger side as the dedicated entry to the 3rd row. Those pictures inspired me to take some of ours haha! Will post soon


----------



## Micro0637 (Dec 4, 2017)

Im gonna bump this thread again. 

I was hoping for more responses in light of the recall status, which seats people have, and if they had issues or not would be super helpful to share. 

(Also, The original post doesn't show up for me, does it show up for others?


----------



## Micro0637 (Dec 4, 2017)

https://www.thecarcrashdetective.com/3-across-installations-atlas/



> Due to the NHTSA recall, none of the 3 across installations below are valid, as VW has revealed that using wider ceats in the 2nd row center position can lead to unlatching of outboard buckles. How wide is too wide? Greater than 12.6 inches, apparently, in the base. Practically speaking, this means that only two car seats can be safely installed in the 2nd row (or 3rd row). Hopefully this will be fixed in future model years, but until it is, this is not a 3-across capable vehicle.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

What are the seat protectors you used on the second row?


----------



## TBT2012 (Jun 1, 2013)

DerekBlain said:


> I got this!  I have the 2nd row bench with a rear facing seat on the passenger side and a booster on the driver side. Also bought seat protectors and a kick cover with storage (Amazon) hanging behind the drivers seat.
> 
> Both Car Seats
> 
> ...


Great pictures! Is there a specific reason you put the rear facing on the passenger side and the forward facing on the driver side? And if so does that setup work good for you? I have one forward facing and one rear facing currently and will be purchasing an Atlas sometime next year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

mhjett said:


> What are the seat protectors you used on the second row?


I grabbed them from Amazon for $16.99. Link below shows them as currently unavailable although they do have them in black still. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B076BMX3FF/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

TBT2012 said:


> Great pictures! Is there a specific reason you put the rear facing on the passenger side and the forward facing on the driver side? And if so does that setup work good for you? I have one forward facing and one rear facing currently and will be purchasing an Atlas sometime next year.


Three reasons, 1) I wanted the larger "60" piece of the 60/40 seat split to open up for passengers to enter and exit the 3rd row. 2) The Chicco NextFit Zip rear facing seat is a beast and was pushing up too close to the rear of my drivers seat. 3) My youngest often likes to do battle with me when I'm putting her in the car seat and I'd rather battle back from the curb than the street.


----------



## DerekBlain (Nov 20, 2000)

Micro0637 said:


> (Also, The original post doesn't show up for me, does it show up for others?


Noticed the same thing. I had initially replied to someone's request to see the car seat installs. That post is no longer up.


----------



## TBT2012 (Jun 1, 2013)

DerekBlain said:


> Three reasons, 1) I wanted the larger "60" piece of the 60/40 seat split to open up for passengers to enter and exit the 3rd row. 2) The Chicco NextFit Zip rear facing seat is a beast and was pushing up too close to the rear of my drivers seat. 3) My youngest often likes to do battle with me when I'm putting her in the car seat and I'd rather battle back from the curb than the street.


Haha awesome. Thanks! Can't wait for the battle. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro0637 (Dec 4, 2017)

I found this website to be insanely detailed. Complete mapping of the car seat options. 

Full disclosure, I have 6mo triplets and we are really wanting an ATLAS over the odyssey but we need to know it can work for us. 




















http://thecarseatlady.com/vehicles/suv/volkswagen-atlas/

http://thecarseatlady.com/vehicles/3-across/volkswagen-atlas-2018/


Does anyone have pictures of the seatbelt damage from the recall?


----------



## steveg241 (Oct 9, 2018)

Micro0637 said:


> Full disclosure, I have 6mo triplets and we are really wanting an ATLAS over the odyssey but we need to know it can work for us.


That depends on what you mean by work. You can certainly fit three car seats in there, even if you went with the capitans chairs. Yes, the middle row of 2 or 3 seats has lower LATCH connectors, but you can easily use the seat belt to put two car seats in the back and only use the upper LATCH tether once the seats are front facing. 

With the seat belt recall, I doubt you could fit all 3 in the middle row as most infant seats are wider than the limit of 12 inches or so. The Chicco Key Fit 30 which pretty popular is narrow, but still 17.5 inches.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

*Car Seats & Bases Damaging/Denting Atlas Seat Material*

Hi Folks,

I'm a relatively new Atlas owner (purchase 8/31), who has a 4yo and a newborn and associated child seats in the car (forward facing toddler and rear facing infant seat).

I have a regular old beach towel on the seating surface underneath the car seats to really just protect from food/drink spills from the kids as they tend to do, but then after taking the seats out recently to haul a mattress in the car, I've noticed that the car seats have put what seems to be permanent dents/lines into the seatbacks of my 2nd row bench (didn't have a cover or towel or anything on there, but don't imagine they'd have prevented this).

These seats are installed snugly, as they should be, and I'm finding they're likely permanently denting/creasing the seat material, which I don't think I've seen on our previous cars (MKVII Sportwagen votex or MKV cloth).

Anyone else notice this? Should I have a total seat cover for the 2nd row bench? Would that even help given how tightly car seats need to be strapped down these days?

Just kind of bummed to have just bought a $40K family car to now just have permanent defects in the seating material (once we're done with kids seats in the next 2-6 years).

Thanks!


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

Nevermind! Just scrolled down and found this:

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9250777-Lets-see-those-car-seat-installs


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Common for all vehicles I have had that had car seats in them...cloth...leather...they all did it. We used a protection pad at one point that was pretty good but even then, still got some "dents".


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Depends on how long the child seat is installed but quite often the "dents" in the foam are just a memory thing and will disappear over time.

On topic, I just bought a Brica Seat Guardian car seat protector mostly for purposes of containing spills (but also to keep crumbs and crap out of the seat). 

Looks to be a firm foam type construction that may help dissipate car seat pressure points. Will report back once I've used it for a bit.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Eye Candy White said:


> .....Just kind of bummed to have just bought a $40K family car to now just have permanent defects in the seating material (once we're done with kids seats in the next 2-6 years).....


So, what vehicle have you used these same car seats that didn't have "dents" in the material surface.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

mhjett said:


> Depends on how long the child seat is installed but quite often the "dents" in the foam are just a memory thing and will disappear over time.
> 
> On topic, I just bought a Brica Seat Guardian car seat protector mostly for purposes of containing spills (but also to keep crumbs and crap out of the seat).
> 
> Looks to be a firm foam type construction that may help dissipate car seat pressure points. Will report back once I've used it for a bit.


I use this exact same one and it is great. It does contain spills and crumbs. I would recommend it.


----------



## V DUBBN (Dec 11, 2012)

Micro0637 said:


> I found this website to be insanely detailed. Complete mapping of the car seat options.
> 
> Full disclosure, I have 6mo triplets and we are really wanting an ATLAS over the odyssey but we need to know it can work for us.
> 
> ...




We have a 2012 odyssey elite for my wife with 4 kids ranging from 10 months to 7 yrs old. it works well but i refuse to have 2 mini vans so i'm trading my GLI for an Atlas SE W/tech or SEL in the next year. My recommendation that is a secret to car seats is the Diono Brand. As they grow older you can move it to just a booster and it is not bulky at all and solid steel framing. Look at them. I have the R120 (only difference is the r120 comes with stuff for infants the R100 is just the normal seat without the velcro baby pieces and the rxt is the full blown with the head sheilds, my kids are gonna be tall so i opted against that). They are designed to fit 3 across comfortably in a midsize sedan. I have fit 3 in my backseat of my MK6 GLI with ease. Currently running a Chicco base with a keyfit 30 seat and two Diono R120's.


----------



## Micro0637 (Dec 4, 2017)

V DUBBN said:


> We have a 2012 odyssey elite for my wife with 4 kids ranging from 10 months to 7 yrs old. it works well but i refuse to have 2 mini vans so i'm trading my GLI for an Atlas SE W/tech or SEL in the next year. My recommendation that is a secret to car seats is the Diono Brand. As they grow older you can move it to just a booster and it is not bulky at all and solid steel framing. Look at them. I have the R120 (only difference is the r120 comes with stuff for infants the R100 is just the normal seat without the velcro baby pieces and the rxt is the full blown with the head sheilds, my kids are gonna be tall so i opted against that). They are designed to fit 3 across comfortably in a midsize sedan. I have fit 3 in my backseat of my MK6 GLI with ease. Currently running a Chicco base with a keyfit 30 seat and two Diono R120's.



Yeah I'll be getting there r100 once they are out of the infant carriers.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

Have 9month old twins. Bought the Atlas exactly a year ago when wife was 5month preggo and literally could no longer fit in her old G37 Convertible. We use two regular azz Graco Chicco KeyFit 30 carrier/base car seats. Think I paid $140 for each from Amazon. No complaints whatsoever and they highly rated by Consumer Reports, Wirecutter, and every other baby site. Plan to use them for as long as possible before moving on to something else.. might give the R100/R120 a try if the price is reasonable and you guys seems to like them so much. 

One of the main reasons we chose the Atlas is the interior room (98cu/ft).. most of any 3 row Crossover SUV when we bought it. I believe the new Transverse may be bigger now at 100cu/ft. Atlas also had the most combined (1st, 2nd & 3rd row) legroom which was more important because the first thing you learn about a carseat for a newborn is that they are REAR facing. Which means for tall drivers the front seats will be up against the rear facing car seat in the 2nd row. In most cars & SUVs you cannot slide all the way drivers seat all the way back in tracks when a REAR facing child seat is behind it the second row. Being 6'3" I was determined to find a vehicle that would let me position the drivers seat without any compromise. With the Atlas I can do that and there is still enough room in the end row to allow a real adult (ex: my mother-in-law) to fit comfortably in the 3rd. Atlas, Explorer, Pilot were ONLY vehicles that accomplished that. 

Here's a pic from a year ago when I installed them. Both seats are all the way back in their tracks.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

Dont forget. This is one of the most important features of the Atlas if you intend to use car seats and access the 3rd row. MOST 2nd row seats do not slide and tilt. Meaning you need to remove the car seat every time you want to access the third row.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
The Traverse does that, on the passenger side only though, with the 2nd row captain chairs


----------



## V DUBBN (Dec 11, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> The Traverse does that, on the passenger side only though, with the 2nd row captain chairs


I remember when that feature came out on the Traverse and i thought "Copy cats!!" VW did it first to my knowledge LOL....and on both sides thankfully. I'd still drive the Atlas over the Traverse any day


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

V DUBBN said:


> I remember when that feature came out on the Traverse and i thought "Copy cats!!" VW did it first to my knowledge LOL....and on both sides thankfully. I'd still drive the Atlas over the Traverse any day


Correct. Although I don't understand why both sides don't do it on the Traverse or Enclave. Super weird. (not sure about the Acadia)

I liked that the Atlas had both sides able to tilt forward for 3rd row access and planned on getting an Atlas originally (when we found out about kid #3)....UNTIL I drove it (the 3.6)
Ideally I would've wanted a 2.0T w/Rline package, but VW discontinued that early on & there weren't any decently equipped 2.0T's around when I was looking or even a S trim to drive either.
The Traverse has a better/stronger power plant, unfortunately, and it was the cheaper one to lease (for us).

Ironically I thought I wanted the bench seat too, but after having the (no charge) captain chairs in the Traverse....it really is the better way to go if you have someone/a little one climbing to the 3rd row every time.

Not really a huge selling point, but the MyChevy app is cool/helpful in that you can remote start the car from anywhere via your phone too. Say you're buried in the depths of a work building, you can start it and it can be warmed up/cooled down by the time you get to it.
Unfortunately, VW doesn't offer anything like that & their remote start system range is weaker in comparison


----------



## V DUBBN (Dec 11, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Correct. Although I don't understand why both sides don't do it on the Traverse or Enclave. Super weird. (not sure about the Acadia)
> 
> I liked that the Atlas had both sides able to tilt forward for 3rd row access and planned on getting an Atlas originally (when we found out about kid #3)....UNTIL I drove it (the 3.6)
> Ideally I would've wanted a 2.0T w/Rline package, but VW discontinued that early on & there weren't any decently equipped 2.0T's around when I was looking or even a S trim to drive either.
> ...



thats totally understandable. Gotta get what fits you best. I like the idea of the captains chairs but occasionally my wife has to climb to the back while on a road trip to settle down either of the two youngest so having the open seat on the bench helps us. Plus my mother in law comes to visit often by herself so it's nice to take one car. We have 4 kids so the captains chair option would not allow us to have room for anyone else to ride with us so we are gonna have to get the bench. The plus factor of the bench is retaining that middle section when all seats are laid flat for carrying stuff inside. I do like the new traverse though. It's the only one comparable in size and fit for the Atlas. I thought the Explorer would be close for a long time but it just isnt as roomy inside at all.


----------



## Micro0637 (Dec 4, 2017)

V DUBBN said:


> thats totally understandable. Gotta get what fits you best. I like the idea of the captains chairs but occasionally my wife has to climb to the back while on a road trip to settle down either of the two youngest so having the open seat on the bench helps us. Plus my mother in law comes to visit often by herself so it's nice to take one car. We have 4 kids so the captains chair option would not allow us to have room for anyone else to ride with us so we are gonna have to get the bench. The plus factor of the bench is retaining that middle section when all seats are laid flat for carrying stuff inside. I do like the new traverse though. It's the only one comparable in size and fit for the Atlas. I thought the Explorer would be close for a long time but it just isnt as roomy inside at all.



The atlas is the only SUV that lets you get a bench seat AND cooled seats. Everyone seems to believe that 8 Seats is mutually exclusive to top trim levels. 
That was my first draw to it. 
If I am spending $45k, i want to have those top trim features because I'm gonna hold onto this for 15+ years


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

V DUBBN said:


> thats totally understandable. Gotta get what fits you best. I like the idea of the captains chairs but occasionally my wife has to climb to the back while on a road trip to settle down either of the two youngest so having the open seat on the bench helps us. Plus my mother in law comes to visit often by herself so it's nice to take one car. We have 4 kids so the captains chair option would not allow us to have room for anyone else to ride with us so we are gonna have to get the bench. The plus factor of the bench is retaining that middle section when all seats are laid flat for carrying stuff inside. I do like the new traverse though. It's the only one comparable in size and fit for the Atlas. I thought the Explorer would be close for a long time but it just isnt as roomy inside at all.


Another difference with the Traverse is that it sits 3 across in the rear (3rd row) seat. It's tight, but it has 3 belts.

Agreed on the open middle section being open versus a bench, when the seats are flat, but after having the captain's....it's not bad. And like I said, our 6 year old can just climb/walk to the back seat as opposed to fussing with folding/sliding a bench seat forward EVERY time she gets in/out of the car.

There's definitely pros & cons though

The Explorer definitely wasn't that roomy, agreed.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Just a quick update -- I installed this thing a few weeks ago and it's great. Fits well in the Atlas and the shape allows easy access to the LATCH points. I also dig the seatback part, which is great as the kid's new hobby is kicking the seat and winter's coming right up. The lip on the seat is a great feature, it did its job and took some puke just today. :thumbup:



mhjett said:


> On topic, I just bought a Brica Seat Guardian car seat protector mostly for purposes of containing spills (but also to keep crumbs and crap out of the seat).
> 
> Looks to be a firm foam type construction that may help dissipate car seat pressure points. Will report back once I've used it for a bit.


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

V DUBBN said:


> I'd still drive the Atlas over the Traverse any day


Same here. I looked at all 3 row SUV's and just couldn't do the Traverse. Its a solid vehicle on paper, but the styling (especially inside) just doesn't work for me. Having just sold my Corvette a few months ago.. I couldn't do the cheesy Chevy interior all over again. Dont get me wrong.. the interior of the Atlas is cheaply made too, but it doesnt feel cartoonish. One of the things that attracts me to the Atlas is that its all business inside and out.


----------

